# Disney are racist???



## Resident0 (Mar 20, 2007)

Now we all know about the 'golden penis' supposedly emblazoned on the cover of The Little Mermaid.

But has anyone else notice that the letters of the submarine in Atlantis spell out K K K?

And also the searchlight from the ship is DIRECTLY highlighting the black guy on the cover of the video?

Here's proof!





I'd like to see them explain THAT one!


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 20, 2007)

Its well known that Walt Disney was a racist but wasnt he dead by time this film came out?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 20, 2007)

im phoning the police just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice find.


----------



## killuncle (Mar 20, 2007)

It was the USA goverment.
Keep Looking Up.

A sequence of events that although accidental seems to have been planned or arranged.

But it´s a nice find indeed.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow nice find, could it really be Disney ?


----------



## Shinji (Mar 20, 2007)

Does my lattice fence promote porn cause it says "xxx" all over it?





You people are crazy.  I'm not saying that Walt WASNT racist, but nice try on the submarine "pattern"...

EDIT: made image smaller...


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 20, 2007)

RUN! IT'S THE KKY!!!

Shinji's fence


----------



## santakuroosu (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not KKK, it's "KEKEKE!"


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 20, 2007)

haha niceeeee!
I believe people will see what they want to see
remember Aladdin? "good teenagers take off their clothes" LOL


----------



## Digeman (Mar 20, 2007)

AAHAHAHAHA!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dude that's genious!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone go public with this and make all parents with nothing better to do to start a riot!


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 20, 2007)

Go public?
This is old news guys, welcome to about 10 years ago:
http://www.google.com/search?q=disney+%2B+...lient=firefox-a


----------



## hanman (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> Its well known that Walt Disney was a racist but wasnt he dead by time this film came out?



How is it a well known fact?  That's an awfully rude thing to say about a person who isn't alive to defend himself.  Please state your source for this comment.  Blogs don't count.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 20, 2007)

hanman's avatar brings back memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me wanna pop in the game right when I get my PS3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember seeing this page about Disney that had pretty much every scandal and rumour on it. It was a big list and nice read.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok sorry, Maybe not a fact but a rumor. My bad!


----------



## corbs132 (Mar 20, 2007)

@ hanman
look at his classic cartoons and then try saying he isn't racist.


----------



## killuncle (Mar 20, 2007)

From: http://www.x-entertainment.com/messages/187.html
About the infamous SFX/SEX stars on TLK.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sex. Sex in the stars. Subliminal messaging at it's finest. This is why we're all such nymphomaniacs. Disney movies. There's shit like this in every movie!
































 ........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ..


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok heres some evidence to suggest he was a bad man!:

http://www.juicycerebellum.com/disney.htm

Btw...This post was meant as a joke


----------



## Azimuth (Mar 20, 2007)

its known that walt disney was an outright ant-semitic.
Theres also a movie about a slave and a white boy, cant remeber the title, that disney released in cinemas. But was banned from video release.

But this is just a case of people seeing what they want to


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 20, 2007)

walt disney the man was a serious fsckwit.

I love that webpage jaxxxster posted, going on about the religious right being against disney - walt disney was the religious right incarnate..

Song of the South is one of disneys racist movies, and they pulled it from circulation.

The disney corporation also killed a load of lemmings and made it look like they were comitting suicide in the movie White Wilderness.  See snopes.

"
Disney's White Wilderness was filmed in Alberta, Canada, which is not a native habitat for lemmings and has no outlet to the sea. Lemmings were imported for use in the film, purchased from Inuit children by the filmmakers. The Arctic rodents were placed on a snow-covered turntable and filmed from various angles to produce a "migration" sequence; afterwards, the helpless creatures were transported to a cliff overlooking a river and herded into the water. White Wilderness does not depict an actual lemming migration — at no time are more than a few dozen lemmings ever shown on the screen at once. The entire sequence was faked using a handful of lemmings deceptively photographed to create the illusion of a large herd of migrating creatures.
"


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 20, 2007)

Also in a scene in "The Rescuers" as they go down the street, Theres some lady in a window behind them with her breasts out!


----------



## Jax (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL!

I remembered one of the scenes from the Family Guy movie:

[they un-freeze Walt Disney]
Scientist: Welcome back,Mr. Disney
Walt Disney: Are the Jews gone yet?
Scientist: Uh, no.
Walt Disney: Put me back in! [freezes himself]


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I remembered one of the scenes from the Family Guy movie:
> 
> ...



LOL!!

I love family guy! The humor on that show is so amazing. 

The cookie monster sketch is funny!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> Theres also a movie about a slave and a white boy, cant remeber the title, that disney released in cinemas. But was banned from video release.


That would be Song of the South.. the animated stuff in that movie was based on stories lifted from slaves by Joel Chandler Harris. I still read cleaned-up versions of the Brer Rabbit stories to my kids. Classic trickster tales of African origin. The original books were so thick with what would be considered stereotypical dialog, that the kids wouldn't understand it... and god help me if they repeated any of it.

.. but yeah, Disney was a dick for sure. Like 111111111 said.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2007)

What about the crows in Dumbo? Not a stereotype of anything in particular.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 20, 2007)

Song of the South? Not released on tape? Impossible. I remember seeing adverts for it at the beginning of some Disney VHS tapes....

Oh wait

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Song_of_the_south



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The film has been released on video in various European and Asian countries - in the UK it was released on PAL VHS tape, and in Japan it appeared on NTSC VHS, BETA and laserdisc with subtitles, while a rarer NTSC laserdisc was issued in Hong Kong without subtitles. While most foreign releases of the film are direct translations of the English title (Canción del Sur in Spanish, Mélodie du Sud in French, Melodie Van Het Zuiden in Dutch, and A Canção do Sul in Portuguese), the German title Onkel Remus' Wunderland translates to "Uncle Remus' Wonderland", and the Italian title I Racconti Dello Zio Tom translates to "The Stories of Uncle Tom."[3]



That explains it...


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2007)

If you put an extra space in "Go Diego Go" you get "go die go go"


----------



## Thanatos-Drive (Mar 20, 2007)

If any of you took Psychology you'd know just how effective subliminal messaging is.

(Hint: It's not.)


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow... this has got to be some sort of coincidence...  I was watching some talk show (SO!)  about Racism..

Strange..


----------



## Devante (Mar 21, 2007)

True fact: Disney's last wish was that his company never be under Jewish control.

And guess what.
Michael Eisner, Disney's current head, is of course Jewish.
And the man he'd like to be Disney's CEO when he steps down - Robert Iger - is (surprise!) also Jewish. Robert Iger is an activist in the fundamentalist Aish HaTorah movement which is also rooted in a propagandistic Zionism.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 21, 2007)

Fact: 
Disney throws homosexual, it's wrong to be white; you should be ashamed, and there is no God propaganda down children's throats. Child brainwashing is extremely popular, just watch one episode of Sesame Street to find out what I am talking about. Did you know when I was eleven I knew where every Latin American and African country was, but I didn't know what  European meant? Seriously, Disney is pretty far up the liberal propaganda chain right now. (lol, remember that CGI movie about the Jewish baseball (like Jews, don't like how that movie represented them) and the black bat that opened a can of whoop-ass on all of those evil Honkies?) Pretty big dud, but a fantastic example of Disney's new turn. Again, children aren't raised by their parents, they are raised by teachers and the T.V. set (most of the time).



QUOTE(Thanatos-Drive @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> If any of you took Psychology you'd know just how effective subliminal messaging is.
> 
> (Hint: It's not.)



Hint:
It is, really, who did you imitate when you were a kid? That's right, the guy you wanted to be, or the guy that you thought you should be. Really, any Psychology class taken before the 1990's will tell you how much people are affected by subliminal messages. Just look at Hitler you idiot. Do you really think Germans would have done that bullshit if they weren't brainwashed by the media? C'mon, just look at history, it's a perfect example of what propaganda does to society.


----------



## killuncle (Mar 21, 2007)

Propaganda ≠ Subliminal Messaging


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 21, 2007)

Propaganda and Subliminal Messaging can be the same thing. And in most instances are. If I want to send a political message to people and want them to eat it, I could use subliminal messages to distribute it. Different dogs, same breed.

Subliminal techniques have occasionally been used in advertising and propaganda; the purpose, effectiveness and frequency of such techniques is debated. - Wikipedia for an example although I believe this is actually more common than people think.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 21, 2007)

disney is planting mindcontrolling tricks to film. thats why republican party of finland won election here


----------



## Devante (Mar 21, 2007)

Propaganda is the idea behind a message.
Subliminal is the method of delivery.

The nazis were actually fighting against underhanded tactics like using subliminal messages, a practice commonly used by jews (to this day).


----------



## killuncle (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> Propaganda is the idea behind a message.
> Subliminal is the method of delivery.
> That´s right!
> 
> ...


Oh fck!


----------



## Smuff (Mar 21, 2007)

What about the bit in Beauty & The Beast where beauty strips naked and.......
Oh, hold on..... I may have dreamt that bit


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Thanatos-Drive @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> If any of you took Psychology you'd know just how effective subliminal messaging is.
> 
> (Hint: It's not.)


Ah, but that's what they _want_ you to think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Really, it's very effective. When done right.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> Propaganda is the idea behind a message.
> Subliminal is the method of delivery.
> 
> The nazis were actually fighting against underhanded tactics like using subliminal messages, a practice commonly used by jews (to this day).


The Nazis used plenty of underhanded tactics, from recruiting 14 year olds into the Hitler Youth, to killing millions of people because they didn't fit the plan. Nazi Germany was a one-party state, with no toleration for dissent. Subliminal advertising, which is a crock, and not effective in the least, kinda pales in comparison. So even _if_ "the Jews" are involved in such things.. I think the degree of difference is more than clear.


----------



## Bowser128 (Mar 21, 2007)

Skullstatue, do you mind if I ask who brainwashed you?



QUOTE(skullstatue @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Thanatos-Drive @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you took Psychology you'd know just how effective subliminal messaging is.
> ...



What do childhood idols and media propaganda have to do with subliminal messaging? I'm not actually agreeing with Thanatos, like Veho said subliminal messaging _can_ be effective (to a certain extent), but you just seem to be addressing something entirely different.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> Subliminal advertising, which is a crock, and not effective in the least...








No, really. Subliminal messaging is very effective. But it isn't all-powerful. That's where the people get confused. You can't force people to do stuff (that's where the "uneffective" stigmata comes from), but you can use it to steer people towards decisions that benefit you (like choosing the brand of breakfast cereal that happens to be manufactured by you), through influences that are too subtle to be noticed.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Subliminal advertising, which is a crock, and not effective in the least...
> ...


If it's too subtle to be noticed, it's not noticed, and not effective. If it is noticed, it is not subliminal. I grew up in the 70's when subliminal advertising was all the rage. I used to love finding all the skulls in the ice of the whiskey ads. There was a big hullaballoo about it, resulting in the practice being banned, but I could still find those skulls! Another big stink involved "backwards masking", the practice of embedding messages in music. In fact a whole industry evolved out of that one, putting subliminal self-help messages onto cassettes to get you to stop smoking, or be more confident, or astrally travel.. etc... I think our difference here may be one of definition. I'm certainly not saying advertising has no influence, just that "subliminal" advertising doesn't. Then again, I've been wrong before..


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 21, 2007)

Well after watching a spatre of disney films this morning, I really want to go out and get nakey and have loads of crazy sex....Funny enough i dont want to smoke tho in fear of becoming a donkey.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> ....Funny enough i dont want to smoke tho in fear of becoming a donkey.


Had the opposite effect on me..... I thought if I started smoking, _*parts of me*_ would turn into a donkey, and then I'd quit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT] Needless to say, it didn't work..... unless somewhere else in that film some other kid starts smoking and changes into a *mouse*


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> If it's too subtle to be noticed, it's not noticed, and not effective. If it is noticed, it is not subliminal.
> Subliminal means something that you don't pay attention to, but still notice on a subconscious level. The information is taken in, processed, and discarded, without being brought up to our attention. However, it is still percieved, and after enough exposure it starts to affect our association chain (don't know if it's the right expression in English).
> 
> 
> ...


Advertising has an influence, but subliminal advertising has an even bigger one. With normal commercials, you know why you have the urge to buy a particular brand of coffee, you know you saw it in a commercial, and you can fight the influence. With subliminal advertising, you don't know where the urge to buy "RILLY RILLY GEWD KOFFI" comes from, because you can't remember seeing any commercial, and you think wanting that coffee is your own decision.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2007)

*PWND BY VEHO!




YET AGAIN!*

Actually, I'm still skeptical about the whole thing. I do think "suggestion" is effective, but again, I think we're disagreeing on terms. We will have to agree to disagree at the moment though, because my koffi's done brewing, and I must race to pour a cup, for something tells me it's gonna be rilly, rilly gewd!


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> Actually, I'm still skeptical about the whole thing. I do think "suggestion" is effective, but again, I think we're disagreeing on terms. We will have to agree to disagree at the moment though, because my koffi's done brewing, and I must race to pour a cup, for something tells me it's gonna be rilly, rilly gewd!








I prefer Rilly Rilly Gewd Tiy; can't say why, though...


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> Had the opposite effect on me..... I thought if I started smoking, _*parts of me*_ would turn into a donkey, and then I'd quitÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/me hugs you..

You am funnee man..  =]


----------



## Killermech (Mar 22, 2007)

I found one earlier too.
Look at this picture






Nothing wrong with that one right? WRONG!
I zoomed in 1000x on the rightside of the boat...






and found this!






Gentlemen! We must act quickly!


----------



## Devante (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> The Nazis used plenty of underhanded tactics, from recruiting 14 year olds into the Hitler Youth, to killing millions of people because they didn't fit the plan. Nazi Germany was a one-party state, with no toleration for dissent. Subliminal advertising, which is a crock, and not effective in the least, kinda pales in comparison. So even _if_ "the Jews" are involved in such things.. I think the degree of difference is more than clear.



The jews promote the degradation of all non-Jewish nations through racial mixing.
At least the nazis were upfront about what they wanted. The jewish would rather coherse us (the other races) into killing each other while keeping their own hands clean.

And speaking of underhanded, the Jews promote racial mixing through "equality amongst people" but all the while they are the most racist nation on the face of the planet. They never, ever allow outsiders into their community, shun the women that marry outside their race, treat outside races as scum, etc.

So you're right, there is a degree of difference between recruiting 14 year olds to fight to protect your race/nation against ones that would destroy it for their personal gain and being the ones that try to weaken another culture for whatever reasons.

A side note: I noticed you mentioned killing millions of people. How many people exactly were killed? And were are you getting this information? Government sanctioned school books (thousands of Jews throughout our government)? Movies like Schnidler's List (it's no secret Jewish people are the ones that run the media, look up and research the names of all the major media conglomerates)?
Did you know that the official number has jumped from 3 million to 6 million to less than 1 million?
Did you know it has been revised so many times, while they used to print the number on a plaque in front of Auchswitz, they now stopped printing the number and decided to leave it blank?
I believe the official number as of now is around 1.1–1.6 million.


By the way, aren't you the same *white* guy that made a huge post about how great Martin Luther King Jr. was? ;>
Hopefully you get my point.


----------



## enarky (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you fucking kidding me? Are you really suggesting Holocaust hasn't happened?

Are you aware that there's no "the jews" as in there's no "the whites", "the blacks", "the germans" and "the americans"? That all of this is generalisation? One dimensional thinking? They all consist of individual people with diverse opinions, such simplifications don't help anybody. Infact they are what lead to WWII and the genocide you propose wasn't as bad as everybody said.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 22, 2007)

Who cares how many people exactly died during the holocaust? It shouldn't have been done, period. Even if it was to a few "jews", the idea that it did happened is worse of all. 

What does it matter if he is "white" and does praise Martin Luther King?... Most of us here dont see skin color... Why the heck should we have to point out that a "white guy" praises a African American leader?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> By the way, aren't you the same *white* guy that made a huge post about how great Martin Luther King Jr. was? ;>
> Hopefully you get my point.


Yeah, that's me, and believe me, I get your point. You believe what you believe, I won't try to persuade you otherwise. I've heard all the arguments your side has to offer, and I can't agree with them. We're all just mud that stood up.. me, you, everybody. Same boat, earth. Same race, human. That's what it boils down to with me anyway. That's _my_ point. Keep your head clear, and your mind open.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Who cares how many people exactly died during the holocaust? It shouldn't have been done, period. Even if it was to a few "jews", the idea that it did happened is worse of all.
> 
> What does it matter if he is "white" and does praise Martin Luther King?... Most of us here dont see skin color... Why the heck should we have to point out that a "white guy" praises a African American leader?



exactly. When your talking to someone thats a diffrent colour of you. You should not be even thinking in your head oh im talking to a black/white person(and so on). Your thoughts should just be the same. We are all the same no matter the colour.


----------



## Devante (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Yeah, that's me, and believe me, I get your point. You believe what you believe, I won't try to persuade you otherwise. I've heard all the arguments your side has to offer, and I can't agree with them. We're all just mud that stood up.. me, you, everybody. Same boat, earth. Same race, human. That's what it boils down to with me anyway. That's _my_ point. Keep your head clear, and your mind open.



First let me say good reply.


And you're right. We are all the same decaying organic matter.
However, the difference between us is our behavior (and development of that organic matter, but that's another argument 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




').

And whether you agree or not, there is a clear difference between the way the different races behave.
Some build cities, some destroy them, some try their hardest to make you ignore the difference.

And when you're a part of the ones that build cities, you will certainly fight against the other two.

I'll agree with you; Keep your mind, and eyes, open is right.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

how can you stereotype  people.  





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> there is a clear difference between the way the different races behave.
> Some build cities, some destroy them, some try their hardest to make you ignore the difference.



oh wait im white whats my role, i dont think i have been following it.can someone give me my script.


----------



## enarky (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigot, racist shit.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

the world full of idiots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dam racists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do people not relise how stupid they sound when they are being racist.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 22, 2007)

I hate idiots who go searching for things to blame on...
It's like saying a person is a racist because his name is Steve Stevenson. Initials: SS

and ffs stfu about races.. in the end it's all the individuals. every single person behaves differently.


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bash the fash.

Nazi falls amidst a hall of fists and feet
Stomping out the rhythm of the cable street beat
With our boots on the scumbag's head
The only good nazi is one that's dead

A.F.A. girls and boys block the fash escape route
Now we've got them cornered and they're gonna eat boot
Trying to escape but they just can't manage
Our boots rain in wreaking terrible damage


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2007)

I like car races... am I a racist?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BICYCLE RACES ARE COMING YOUR WAAAAY!!!!!
(I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my biiiiike; 
I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride it where I aaaaaam...)





...wh_at_?


----------



## Bowser128 (Mar 22, 2007)

Where do 'the Jews' have their meetings? I'm just wondering, because according to some people in this thread every Jewish person in the world is conspiring to deceive us all, so they must have a pretty large meeting hall somewhere. I wonder...







They're acting under an alias! It's The Ancient Mystic Society of No Homers!


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Where do 'the Jews' have their meetings? I'm just wondering, because according to some people in this thread every Jewish person in the world is conspiring to deceive us all, so they must have a pretty large meeting hall somewhere.



heh.  Damn those dirty jews, with their shalom and shabbats.  and dreidels, can't forget that nefarious tool of world domination.

(for the record, I'm actually anti-zionist.  I am NOT anti-semitic, I can seperate zionism from judaism.  A large portion of the worlds anti-zionists are in fact jewish themselves (many/most from israel too).  unfortunately many people use anti-zionism to hide their antisemitism (and wider racism/bigotry)).


----------



## Killermech (Mar 23, 2007)

I should've read the posts beyond the first one before posting the peter pan joke. Thought this was the regular post a pic joke thread. Had no idea this thread had so much tension regarding that issue :X
*Throws himself out the window*


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a bajillion subliminal messages being fed into your mind, from the moment your flip on the T.V. to the morning news to the last second of that late night show. So... yeah.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 23, 2007)

there is only one race... the HUMAN RACE.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> there is only one race... the HUMAN RACE.



And what about us moon people?


----------



## strummer12 (Mar 23, 2007)

Disney is notorious for this stuff.  Blame the disgruntled artists, not disney.  But this stuff is fun to find.  You'll usually find it in every single cover.

I once had a can of Zoodles and it got recalled because the elephant had BALLS and the palmtree looks like a cock with tits lololololol!


----------



## Azimuth (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Mar 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do 'the Jews' have their meetings? I'm just wondering, because according to some people in this thread every Jewish person in the world is conspiring to deceive us all, so they must have a pretty large meeting hall somewhere.
> ...



The father of modern Zionism, Theodore Herzl, was not religious at all. In fact Zionism is against the Torah, which states that the Jewish people will return to the promised land only by the hand of God.

@ the guy who attributes peoples race to behavior; your a racist, stop trying to justify the crap your saying. If i were to say  race had an effect on behavior, then Bush is enough of an example to declare the whole white race retarded.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> there *is only one race*... the HUMAN RACE.


What about bicycle races, then? No bicycle races? BICYCLE RAAAACEEEES   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Freddy Mercury is turning in his grave... 




Spartan, nintendofreak, mthrnite, well said.


----------

